# Tuffstein im Schwimmteich



## charly1882 (11. Feb. 2013)

Hallo an alle......

bin nun bei meiner Planung an die gestaltung am rand und im Wasser angelangt....
Ich hab im Garten schon Stützmauer aus Tuffsteinen gebaut und bin am überlegen diesen Stein auch in und an unseren Schwimmteich zu verlegen (verlegung geht super leicht, Stein ist nicht schwer, und es setzt sich super schönes __ Moos an) 
Die Firma Scherf in Österreich ist einer von wenigen Firmen die diesen Stein verkaufen, Kurzum angerufen, mein Anliegen geschildert und die erste Anwort: Der Stein löst sich im Wasser auf. 
Ein Sein soll sich auflösen??
Schnell mal gegoogelt und siehe da, etliche Bilderchens gefunden, wo ein kompletter Schwimmteich mit Tuffsteinen ausgelegt wird...LINK

Hmmm wie jetzt: auf der einen Seite soll sich der ganze Stein im Wasser auflösen, auf der anderen Seite werden ganze Teiche ausgelegt? Einiger Berichte zu Folge gibt Tuff auch Kalk ins Wasser ab?? 
Steh nun vor der grossen Frage: Sein oder nicht sein....... Kann mir da mal wer helfen? 
Meine Vorstellung: der Schwimmbereich soll an den Wänden mit Estrichmatten und Beton relativ senkrecht gehalten werden, danach 1000er Vlies (aufgrund nahestehender Bäume wie z.B: Maulbeerbaum, Sanddorn (hierbei wird nur eine Wurzelsperre helfen oder reicht das Vlies??), Zwetschkenbaum, Marille und Kaki)........
aufgrund dessen, das mein Garten einen Niveau Unterschied auf 10 Meter mit ca 1 Meter aufweist, möchte ich dies mit Tuffsteinen ausgleichen.......Diese stehen dann Teilweise im Wasser.....auch sollen die Stufen mit den Vulkangestein ausgelegt werden.........
Auch soll in der Regenerationszone der ein oder andere Bruch reinkommen.........
DAAANKEEE
lg charly


----------



## kraeutergarten (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tuffstein im Schwimmteich*

Hallochen Charly 

In Bayern hatten wir eine Steinerne Rinne, dort hat sich Tuffgestein zu über 1m hohen Rinnen aufgebaut, in denen das Wasser hunderte von Metern zu Tale läuft. Dort hat man sehr kalkreiches Wasser, dass sich am __ Moos niederschlägt und dann zu Tuffgestein wird. – Natürlich ist Tuffgestein kalkhaltig und kann Kalk  an das umliegende Wasser abgeben, wenn das vorhandene Wasser weniger kalkhaltig ist.

Der Jürgen vom Geiseltalsee


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tuffstein im Schwimmteich*

Hallo


Kalktuff oder Lavatuff ?


da Gartenteiche zum "säuern" neigen ist auch eine Lösung von Kalk kein Problem.


außerdem   Tuff aus dem Jura ....hat eine höhere Lebenserwartung als  ....


 Dein Teich  


mfG


----------



## charly1882 (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tuffstein im Schwimmteich*

hallo karsten!

würde lava tuff nehmen, da ich mit kalk nicht so ganz im reinen bin.....
wollte ursprünglich sandstein nehmen, da ich jedoch gelesen hatte, das es einen sandkalkstein und einen sandstein gibt, den unterschied aber unser lieben "fachleute" aus den baumärkten bzw steinbrüchen nicht kennen, bin ich nun doch freund von dem was ich bereits kenne und auch schon habe......
ich denke das der tuff eine höhere lebenserwartugn hat als wir alle


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tuffstein im Schwimmteich*

Hallo

Lavatuff sollte .....unbedenklich sein 

aber welcher Vulkan weiß schon noch was er verschmolzen hat und wie wasserlöslich die Aschebestandteile sind ......... 

die große Oberfläche und Chemie sollte (Zeolit entsteht aus vulkanischem Tuff)
normalerweise im Teich eher positiv wirken .

Kalktuff arbeitet sowieso für Dich 

mfG


----------



## charly1882 (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tuffstein im Schwimmteich*

hy karsten!

so jetzt bin ich um einiges schlauer!
nach eben geführten telefonat ist mit der firma scherf, (ohne das ich werbung machen möchte, aber die sind total kompetent und hilfsbereit) hat sich herausgestellt, das der tuff zwar super ausschaut aber keineswegs zur hälfte im wasser stehen sollte. grund: im winter wenn es frieren sollte, wird es den stein sprengen, da diesers ja das wasser aufnimmt wie einen schwamm.

den stein unter wasser zu haben ist zwar anfangs schön anzuschauen, aber er wird sich mit der zeit aufgrund dessen das er weich ist, mit jeder berührung und jeden druck instabiler und beginnt zu bröckeln.......

tja hat für mich eine sehr logische erklärung und nachdem ich den stein ja schon zu hause habe, (trockenmauer) weiss ich das er, wenn er mit wasser voll ist sehr weich wird........

schade eigentlich......trotzdem danke noch für die bilder und der info......

lg charly


----------



## LotP (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tuffstein im Schwimmteich*



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Hallochen Charly
> 
> In Bayern hatten wir eine Steinerne Rinne, dort hat sich Tuffgestein zu über 1m hohen Rinnen aufgebaut, in denen das Wasser hunderte von Metern zu Tale läuft. Dort hat man sehr kalkreiches Wasser, dass sich am __ Moos niederschlägt und dann zu Tuffgestein wird. – Natürlich ist Tuffgestein kalkhaltig und kann Kalk  an das umliegende Wasser abgeben, wenn das vorhandene Wasser weniger kalkhaltig ist.
> 
> Der Jürgen vom Geiseltalsee


die gibt's immer noch, die is bei mir um die ecke.
auch im bach nur n paar huntert meter vom haus bilden sich bei uns kalkpltten und ähnliches.
hatte in meinem ersten teich immer kalktuffsteine drinnen - nie probleme.
sind auch bei uns überall im boden zu finden...
haben sich nicht aufgelöst etc ... allerdings is beim uns halt auch das wasser von natur aus recht kalkhaltig. also greift dass wasser hier evtl die steine auch nicht so stark an.

es lassen sich auf jedenfall damit recht schöne höhlen usw unter wasser bauen


----------

